# Yellow Perch



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Any yellow perch showing up anywhere yet? I will be checking them out when I get home. Must be cool in Md. Not many fishing reports. Come on Jerry, get away from the wood stove and go fishing. LOL! I'm not doing too good in FL. fishing the beach. They are pumping sand on the beach and making the Gulf shore line water very dirty/cloudy. Only catching a few drum and whiting.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Yellows are moving around but I haven't found any great concentrations or large fish. I caught a bunch of minnows yesterday but most of them are big enough to whip a yellow perch or crappie. I caught and released some YP Tuesday on plastics and some yesterday on minnows but had only one keeper sized fish out of the bunch. It's a woodstove day today with the rain! Hope your fishing improves down there.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Sorry the fishing isn't going so well down there. I'm in trout mode so I haven't gone out looking for YP yet, though according to Anglers Sports Center there are reports of YP in the creeks off of some rivers, including the Magothy. I'll likely wait until reports are more consistent before trying out some new flies on them.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

thaweatherman said:


> Sorry the fishing isn't going so well down there. I'm in trout mode so I haven't gone out looking for YP yet, though according to Anglers Sports Center there are reports of YP in the creeks off of some rivers, including the Magothy. I'll likely wait until reports are more consistent before trying out some new flies on them.


The fishing has got better. Read my last report. Not great for me but better.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

This is pretty hard to leave on a cold morning just to go fishing!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Finally got away from the stove Tuesday afternoon. No yellow perch but a couple of dozen bluegills, nearly as many crappie and maybe a dozen golden shiners. All on darts or plastics. Lots of keeper crappie with the largest at 14". All were released. Bluegills and shiners came on a 1/64 oz. gold dart that I made. The crappie were partial to green or chartreuse plastics and trout magnets.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice crappie Jerry. Don't look very cold to me. Looks like a nice winter day.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

It was a beautiful day with temps in the upper 50's and no wind.


----------

